# Cats eating leaves off of plants in front flower bed



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

get one of these


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Canadian Tire sells motion detector sprinklers. Cats hate water


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

creeper said:


> Canadian Tire sells motion detector sprinklers. Cats hate water


Not all of them are totally terrified. Spikezilla---25 pounds (once slimmed down to normal weight) of clawed orange tabby---used to just laugh at me using a high powered squirt gun rifle thing in attempts to discipline him. He attracted pretty women so I put up with him. 

They sell various cat and dog repellents at garden centers and pet stores. Cats like eating green stuff because it helps their digestion. Get yours something else to eat. 

You didn't plant catnip did you?


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

We have a cat that chewed on the end of a wooden counter support. Just one time I rubbed Tabasco sauce on it and he stopped immediately and permanently.


----------

